# Tweety has blood under wings?



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

I just came back from a 4 day vacation and left my tiels with all the food/water and treats to last them those days. They were fine and happy when i came home. Just to restate i did find a lost tiel and tried to find its owners for about 2 weeks and with no luck. I have them in their cages side by side and they both have perfect size cages. I was getting all ready to finnaly introduce them on the same ground in my bathroom and i took out my tiel and looked at him from under and noticed he had blood under his wing. One wing is more than the other. Could this be something the other untamed tiel brought along, because my tiel has never had this. Also i did change my tiels (7 years old) cage to a bit bigger one with a lot of toys and perches about 2 weeks ago and now his old cage belongs to the new untamed one. I will be taking him to vet to get it checked out but i don't know where this came from, could he be picking at his wings or did he just fall a bunch of times. Im very nervous and scared because ive never delt with any health issues with my tiel. He does seem to be acting the same like he always does.

Its hard to get pictures because its in a hard position to take a picture of and he gets defensive when i try to pull his wing out. I really really wish i was able to get a picture... What kind of vet can i go to get him checked out? Can i take him to the vet i take my dog to or is there a special place for birds.


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

It's most likely a blood feather.. I've been dealing with those a lot lately! I would put flour on it just in case and if it's still bleeding, take him to an avian vet. If any part of the blood feather is still in it's wing, it has to be pulled. If you're not comfortable with it, the vet can do it.

Edit: There are a lot of threads on here to guide you through the blood feather process


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If all the blood is dried and he is not acting as though he is in pain, you really have nothing to worry about. 

Blood feathers happen and it's not something you have to run to the vet for. 

If he is still bleeding, then yes- he needs to see a vet. 

If you ever catch him right after he breaks blood feathers, you can pack it with cornstarch or flour to stop the bleeding. 

Blood feathers are a part of life. I came home to my little girl splattered in blood last night. I checked her out, cleaned her up, and cuddled her. 

There isn't much else you can do.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the blood under the wing where the flight feathers are, or under the wing up near the body? In other words, is it a broken blood feather, or are you saying your bird has been mutilating under the wings? Those are two very different cases which would require very different actions.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Is the blood under the wing where the flight feathers are, or under the wing up near the body? In other words, is it a broken blood feather, or are you saying your bird has been mutilating under the wings? Those are two very different cases which would require very different actions.


I shared the picture of Ama with broken blood feathers in another one of his threads and he said it looked exactly like that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, okay. Good call.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He may have had a night fright while you were gone. Birds thrash around wildly in the cage during a night fright, and it's very common for wing feathers to get knocked loose or knocked out completely, with bleeding in the area where the quill of the wing feathers connects to the body. 

Check the other bird for similar signs. When there's a night fright, it's very common for every cockatiel in the house to join in.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It's most likely a blood feather.. I've been dealing with those a lot lately! I would put flour on it just in case and if it's still bleeding, take him to an avian vet. If any part of the blood feather is still in it's wing, it has to be pulled. If you're not comfortable with it, the vet can do it.


This is incorrect, if the blood feather is no longer bleeding, do not pull it out, leave it and it will fall out on its own. Less painful for all.

Definitely sounds like a night fright to me, someone got scared and thrashed around. If you can check the untame tiel that would be a good idea.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thankyou guys so much for this info, its really helping me feel better and hes acting the same as always. My tame tiel did this twice in the past month, i always cover my tiels cages with a blanket, turn the lights off, and go to sleep. Around 3 in the morning randomly he would sound like as he fell and halfway he started flying around everywhere, he hissed for a bout 2 minutes and whent back to sleep. When i left for my 4 day vacation i left them uncovered (of course) and my window blinds open and have sun for them to see all the time. Maybe he was just scared since i was gone? Hes never had anything like this before. Also i just wanted to add in that the untamed tiel, a pet nurse wants to adopt it off of me and offering it more attention and social training than i am currently providing it. Even though i found this tiel i still have some feelings for it (even though ive never held it) and it seems to like the company of my tame tiel. Also she offered to check out my tame tiels blood feather (She said shes been working with animals including birds for about 18 years, shes a nurse not a doctor) I was thinking of getting a tame baby handfed tiel to get when the untamed one is gone. I never noticed how much my tiel appreciates to have another friend with him ITS SOOOO CUTE


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A night light can help prevent night frights. Having multiple birds can increase the frequency of night frights, because if one bird spooks it sets everyone off.

It's possible that having the cage uncovered and the blinds open at night contributed to the night fright, because your birds would be able to see things that they don't usually see at night. This could especially be a problem if the window faces a road and the birds can see the headlights from approaching cars.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

What do you guys think about the lady that wants the untamed tiel. I think it would be better for the bird especially since she is experienced with pets and is a nurse. She said shes worked with several birds and knows alot about them. She even offered me her friends number who has been studying to be a vet (doctor) for a while and could also check out my bird and fix the problem with his blood feather.


----------

